# Einfache Vorfächer



## volkerm (17. Oktober 2014)

Der Anfänger noch mal.
Wie baut man sich einfach, geknotet und ohne Firlefanz die ein oder zwei Vorfächer an die Schlagschnur? Welcher Durchmesser?
Gruss und vorab Dank
Volker


----------



## hydrophil (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einfache Vorfächer*

als weltbuerger hast du ja sicherlich keine beruehrungsaengste mit niederlaendisch:
http://onderlijnenvooropzee.com


----------



## MBausB (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einfache Vorfächer*

guck mal hier:

http://www.angelknotenpage.de/


----------



## SiggiSorglos (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einfache Vorfächer*

Knote sie nicht an! Das kostet zu viel zeit beim bekoedern! Nimm eine Wirbel oder ähnliches und hänge die vorfaecher ein.  Und seh zu das mindestens ein vorfach fertig zum wechseln ist.  Die Dorsche kommen meist in Trupps an den Strand.  Wenn du dann bei jedem biss erst den wurm tauschen mußt entwischen dir die Fische! Dann lieber nur vorfach tauschen und rute wieder rein.  Dann kannst du mehrere aus einem schwarm erwischen.  Das alte vorfach kannst du dann wieder vorbereiten. 
Hatte schon abende da bin trotz drei fertiger vorfaecher nicht mi bekoedern hinterher gekommen.  Und dann ist zwischen durch wieder Pause bis der nächste trupp kommt.


----------



## Boedchen (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einfache Vorfächer*

Ich hoffe nicht darauf in die Werbefalle zu treten,
aber gerade für Anfänger ist das Buch der Rapsbande:
Brandungsangeln an Nor und Ostsee bald ein Muss.
Hier werden neben vielen anderen Tips auch Vorfächer vorgestellt, befestigungsmethoden und worauf man achten Sollte. Eines der am einfachsten herzustelenden Vorfächer ist sicherlich das Liftsystem. Hier findet man im Netz einige gute brauchbare anleitungen. In wie fern es dann mit Schnick oder Schnack oder Tannenbaum mit Girlande ausgestattet wird ist Glauenssache. LG


----------



## angler1996 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einfache Vorfächer*

http://www.angelwiki-sh.de/b/brandungsvorfaecher

 Gruß A.


----------



## SiggiSorglos (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einfache Vorfächer*

#6 beanstandungslose zustimmung!
Das Buch ist jeden Cent wert


----------



## Franky (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einfache Vorfächer*

Ich empfehle die "einfache Nachläufermontage", wie im Angelwiki zu sehen ist. Einfach zu binden, funktioniert tadel- und vor allem tüdellos! :m
Das "Vorfach" selbst in Stärle der Schlagschnur fortsetzen, die Mundschnur aus 0,4 mm Monofil. Feddisch is de Lack!


----------



## SiggiSorglos (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einfache Vorfächer*

Über sandgrund ok. 
ABER: fischt nicht über Seegras, nicht an Grund mit lochern und man kann es nicht mit Kralle fischen. 
Wenn es nur ein Vorfach sein soll dann wo der Haken in der mitt ist. Das ist flexibel einsetzbar.


----------



## volkerm (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einfache Vorfächer*

Moin und vielen Sank!
Soweit begriffen, und das Zeug besorgt.
ABER: Der Haendler hier kennt die Einhaengeclips für den-die Haken nicht.
Wenn ich jetzt einfach einen Haken verkehrt herum nehme und die Spitze kappe, ist das doch auch praktikabel?


----------



## degl (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einfache Vorfächer*



volkerma schrieb:


> Moin und vielen Sank!
> Soweit begriffen, und das Zeug besorgt.
> ABER: Der Haendler hier kennt die Einhaengeclips für den-die Haken nicht.
> Wenn ich jetzt einfach einen Haken verkehrt herum nehme und die Spitze kappe, ist das doch auch praktikabel?



Dann bieg dir doch lieber etwas "Eisendraht"

so wie hier:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dr88AmbdXqA

gruß degl


----------



## Vanner (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einfache Vorfächer*

Die Einhängeclips heißen Weitwurfclips, selbst herstellen ist aber auch ne Variante.


----------



## volkerm (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einfache Vorfächer*

Das ist gut, Degl! Danke!
Ein Eisenwarenhandel ist bekannt.
Neue Herausforderung- die Köder.
 All das, was Wölfe lieben, ist fettig und weich.
Das Zeug ist früher in einer erdnahen Umlaufbahn, als das Blei im Atlantik.
Bait- gum habe ich.
Um da noch eine erotische Komponente zu integrieren- kann man den Kram nicht einfach mit Streifen aus Nylon- Strumpfhosen umwickeln?


----------



## Ra.T (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einfache Vorfächer*

Hallo...,
das Baitgum reicht zum binden.
Musst deiner Frau keine Strumpfhose klauen. 
Eine gute Bindetechnik ist folgende :
- Stück Gummiband bereitlegen, ca 30 cm.
- Du ziehst den Wurm auf die Ködernadel.
- Von Ködernadel auf den Haken.
- Noch nicht loslassen ! Wenn der Wurm nun auf dem Haken ist , die Nadel noch in der Hakenspitze verankert lassen und das Stück Band nehmen.
- ein Ende des Bandes in die Finger der Hand, die die Nadel festhält
und mit der freien Hand dann ganz viele Wicklungen um den Wurm und Ködernadel machen. So immer vor und zurück.
Am Ende mache ich dann immer noch einen einfachen Knoten.
- Dann den Haken mit einer Hand festhalten und mit der anderen Hand die Wurmnadel Richtung Mundschnur herausziehen.
Hoffe ich habe es verständlich erklärt.
Wenn du ohne einen Halt versuchst den Wurm festzubinden, dann wird es nicht so gut halten.
Probier es einfach mal aus, du wirst überrascht sein, wie gut diese Technik funktioniert.

PS. Ich angel zu 99% ohne Einhängeclips. Mit Clip kannst du das Blei mit Vorfach nicht zum Wurf ablegen und nimmst dir dadurch viel Schwung zum Einwerfen, oder du kannst einen Pendelwurf.
Aber jeder so, wie er möchte.
Hauptsache, der Spassfaktor stimmt.
mfg
Ralf


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einfache Vorfächer*

Selbstverständlich lässt sich auch ein geklipptes Vorfach ablegen, egal ob nach unten oder oben geklippt. Leicht nach hinten pendeln und gestreckt unter Spannung ablegen. Feuer frei... |wavey:


----------



## Ra.T (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einfache Vorfächer*

Hallo Naturbornfischer,
wenn du damit klarkommst freut es mich für dich.
mfg
Ralf


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einfache Vorfächer*

Zum Thema Baitgum:

"Bait loader" bei Tante Google eingeben und das erste Video auf YouTube anschauen. Breakaway stellt dort den Baitloader vor. So eine Nadel lässt sich leicht selber herstellen und funzt Super!


----------



## Franky (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einfache Vorfächer*

Hi Volker, frag mal inne Apotheke nach surgifix. Die strapse hat besseres verdient............


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einfache Vorfächer*



Ra.T schrieb:


> Hallo Naturbornfischer,
> wenn du damit klarkommst freut es mich für dich.
> mfg
> Ralf



Hallo Ralf, 

wollte damit nur sagen, dass das grundsätzlich leicht gelernt werden kann.

Zu welchem Zeitpunkt klinkt sich denn dein Haken aus dem Klipp? Beim Ablegen oder beim Wurf?
 LG Carsten


----------



## Ra.T (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einfache Vorfächer*

Hallo...,
z.B. wenn das Blei auf dem Boden etwas wegrutscht, oder die Schnur nicht stramm gehalten werden kann, löste sich bei mir häufig der Haken. Nach oben geclippte Haken lösten sich aber nicht so schnell.

Der Baitloder ist nicht schlecht, aber ich ziehe lieber erst den Köder auf den Haken. Ich habe schon häufig nach dem Einholen am Köder das Gummi gesucht und war erstaunt, das es einfach weg war. Also Köder noch am Haken, nur Schnur war weg.
Mit dem Baitloader wäre dann auch der Köder weg gewesen.
Muss aber auch zugeben, das nicht alle Würmer nach Din0815 festgebunden werden. .
mfg 
Ralf


----------



## Herman Hummerich (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einfache Vorfächer*

Moin Leude!!! 
Die Baitloader Geschichte funktioniert echt super! Ich nehme meistens 6 Würmer egal ob Wattwurm oder Seeringelwurm und umwickle sie in kleinen Abständen und richtig stramm!!! Die Würmer halten manchmal so lange das sie nur noch ausgeblichen aus den nassen Fluten kommen! Und der 2 Vorteil man kann richtig große Köder anbieten! Das ganze an einem Pullirig  mit 2 Haken angeboten unschlagbar!!!! 


LG HH


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einfache Vorfächer*

@Herman
Danke für den guten Tipp! #6
Morgen geht's wieder in die Brandung, freuen mich riesig....
Carsten


----------



## volkerm (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einfache Vorfächer*

Ich bastel mir da am oberen Ende des Vorfachs einen Haltehaken dran.
Ein Haken, dicker Köder, hopp oder topp.


----------



## volkerm (14. November 2014)

*AW: Einfache Vorfächer*

Letzte Frage, bzw. Bitte um einen link:
Die 70er Schlagschnur muss sowohl am Blei als auch mit dem 40er Vorfach verknotet werden.
Wie sehen diese Knoten bei solch einem Draht aus?
Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Franky (14. November 2014)

*AW: Einfache Vorfächer*

Moin Volker,

normalerweise kommt an die Schlagschnur direkt ein recht starker Wirbel mit Karabiner, wo Deine Montage eingehängt wird.
"Hauptschnur" für die Montage ebenfalls 70er Mono. Unten ein Einhänger für das Blei, oben die Schlaufe zum Einhängen in dei Schlagschnur.
Die "Mundschnüre" kannst Du wie hier auf dem rechten Bild an der Montage befestigen...
http://www.elbetreff.de/elbe/Angeln/PerfektAngeln/brandungsmontagen/nachl_bra.jpg
Sprich: Wirbel zwischen kleinen Perlen und Achtknoten "einklemmen"... An den Wirbel dann die Mundschnur knoten


----------



## volkerm (14. November 2014)

*AW: Einfache Vorfächer*

Danke Dir, Frank!
Mundschnurknoten heissen die gesuchten. Ich knote alles direkt, Wirbel und co. verschlechtern die Aerodynamik.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. November 2014)

*AW: Einfache Vorfächer*



volkerma schrieb:


> Danke Dir, Frank!
> Mundschnurknoten heissen die gesuchten. Ich knote alles direkt, Wirbel und co. verschlechtern die Aerodynamik.



Spar dir das geknote und häng das Gerödel in entsprechende Wirbel ein (siehe Frankys link) Verschlechterte Aerodynamik wegen zwei Wirbeln? Laß mal die Kirche im Dorf! Das Vorfach kommt in 'nen stabilen Wirbel, daß Blei unten auch, dort wahlweise 'n großer, stabiler Einhänger! Du bist doch eh kein Weitwurfexperte (und selbst die Knoten nicht), wenn du den ganzen Spiddel gegen 'nen auflandigen Wind 60/70m rausbekommst, ist das gut, mehr ist unrealistisch-was aber realistisch ist, daß dir beim Brandungsangeln am Atlantik ein guter Conger einsteigt, dann viel Spaß ohne Wirbel.



volkerma schrieb:


> Neue Herausforderung- die Köder.
> All das, was Wölfe lieben, ist fettig und weich.
> Das Zeug ist früher in einer erdnahen Umlaufbahn, als das Blei im Atlantik.
> Bait- gum habe ich.



Brauchst du für fast keinen Köder, den Wölfe lieben, oder was für kulinarische Spezialitäten hast du im Sinn?


----------



## volkerm (15. November 2014)

*AW: Einfache Vorfächer*

Ja, Sten, Conger. Den Spass hatte ich mal in Irland. Wehrhaftes Viehzeug.
Ich fange erstmal einfach geknotet an- wenn etwas nicht klappt, wird das technischer.


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. November 2014)

*AW: Einfache Vorfächer*



volkerma schrieb:


> Moin und vielen Sank!
> Soweit begriffen, und das Zeug besorgt.
> ABER: Der Haendler hier kennt die Einhaengeclips für den-die Haken nicht.
> Wenn ich jetzt einfach einen Haken verkehrt herum nehme und die Spitze kappe, ist das doch auch praktikabel?


 

 Hallo Volker,#h

 Google mal nach "Impact Shield".


----------

